# 45yrs old.. nat bfp but think i am losing it again :(



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Got my nat bfp at 12dpo been testing crazy since  
On saturday result changed to bfn before i could get to the docs for bloods.

Want to scream, keep falling pregnant but lose them early on. Its so frustrating and happens so often now i cant tell anyone as it just upsets them too much. (Or so they tell me!)

hubby has been great but i feel so numb and so very sad.

How do i stop trying when my body continues to let me get pregnant... just want to be a mum..


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Mejulie, sorry you are going through this. No advice other than have u tested again?



Chand x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your messages..

Bfn again   
Temps still high.. no bleed yet.. no cramps..
Will wait until sat as would be 6wks.. if no bleed will get bloods done i guess..
It is doing my head in lol


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Update...

I was pregnant but lost it. Have had no bleed/af for 7weeks, temps have remained high and had falling feeling like af coming for weeks (knicker watching all the time lol) the scan confirmed no baby now but could have been in tube. Also showed ovulating soon as a lovely 22mm follie was waiting to pop & lining good.
Doc said my body had absorbed the pregnancy & started new cycle. I always thought you would bleed.

This fertility journey is teaching me so much...


----------

